# this is not for me



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

well i work and my little bro want to shovel but wants to get into plowing and me and my buddy are partners so i cant use him/ i dont need him. so is there any body that needs a shoveler around Milford CT? hes 15 strong and huge let me know hes good but i cant use him thanks for the help.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

any 1 my bro whant to shovel when this turns to snow but if you guys no any 1 thats cool hes a good kid and a hard worker. i realy wish i culd use him trust me it will be a great invesment works like a mexican..


----------



## jml416 (Nov 1, 2008)

bakerc8;685282 said:


> any 1 my bro whant to shovel when this turns to snow but if you guys no any 1 thats cool hes a good kid and a hard worker. i realy wish i culd use him trust me it will be a great invesment works like a mexican..


haha, they do like to shovel


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

And take an afternoon NAP...


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

they do like the afternoon nap. but do you need a shovler?


----------

